# PowerPoint over LAN to LCD TV



## RichardRahl (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi!

My company recently bought a bunch of DLNA lcd TVs, so now I have to stream powerpoint presentations to it, but I'm having problems doing it.

I've searched the internet, but I haven't found any solution.

Does anyone know anything about it?

Cheers,


----------



## alan_smith_sk (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Richard Rahl
I have to do something similar did you find any solutions for this?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

You could use a Cat-5-to-VGA setup:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817707054


----------

